# Sacramento @ Portland Game Thread (4/8, 7:00 PT)



## Peja Vu

<center> *@* 

*Sacramento Kings (46-30) @ Portland Trail Blazers (24-50)
The Rose Garden, Friday April 8, 2005
7:00 PT, CSN-Sacramento/NBALP *
--------------------------------------------------------------------

*Probable Starters





































Brian Skinner/Kenny Thomas/Peja Stojakovic/Cuttino Mobley/Mike Bibby 





































Joel Przybilla/Shareef Abdur-Rahim/Ruben Patterson
Damon Stoudamire/Sebastian Telfair 

-------------------------------------------------------------------- 

-Portland Trail Blazers board game thread-:wave: 
-vBookie thread-:wave: 
-NBA.com Preview- *

</center>


----------



## Pejavlade

*Game Prediction*

*Kings 114*
Blazers 93

Peja 28pts 7rebs 4asts
Cat 19pts 4reb 6asts
Kenny 18pts 11rebs


----------



## Dodigago

Joel always kills us on the boards..I think all of his games vs. us have been 16+ rebounds if im not mistaken... lets see what Skinner can do


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Yeah I agree Dodigago. He has killed us before. :nonono:


My predictions:

*Kings 105*
Blazers 93

Bibby 24pts
Peja 22pts
K9 20pts 14rbds


----------



## Twix

Well, this game won't start until Friday, so I think I'll do my game prediction when it gets closer. 

But...AHH!! Joel Przybilla!!  This guy love going against us! :laugh: He espescially love playing at ARCO.


----------



## NR 1

My predictions:

Kings 124
Blazers 106

Peja 31p 6r 3a
Bibby 19p 4r 10a
Kenny 15p 10r 4a


----------



## bruindre

Don't even worry, Kings fans...the Warriors will soften 'em up for ya tonight.

Warriors 108
Blazers 94

I'll come back and make a prediction for Friday's game against the Kings when it gets closer 2 game day.


----------



## halfbreed

Kings 115
Blazers 99

Peja 22 pts
Bibby 20 pts


----------



## sac23kings

kings-110
blazers-89

peja-28 pts. 6 rb. 4 ast.
bibby-22 pts. 4 rb. 11 ast.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

bruindre said:


> Don't even worry, Kings fans...the Warriors will soften 'em up for ya tonight.
> 
> Warriors 108
> Blazers 94
> 
> I'll come back and make a prediction for Friday's game against the Kings when it gets closer 2 game day.


:laugh:

Hopefully Bruindre, they'll soften them. We need that. :yes:

GO KINGS AND WARRIORS!!! :clap:


----------



## Dodigago

lol Telafair trying to guard Bibby

and Damon Stoudemire a 5-10 SG trying to guard one of the strong SG's(Mobley) in the league..

I think our guards will have a lot of fun...


----------



## halfbreed

Warriors Beat Blazers 104-102 tonight.


----------



## Pejavlade

halfbreed said:


> Warriors Beat Blazers 104-102 tonight.


Great game watched 2nd half. Too bad you guys didn't aquire Davis sooner you guys would be a serious playoff contender.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> Great game watched 2nd half. Too bad you guys didn't aquire Davis sooner you guys would be a serious playoff contender.


But it's great that they'll have him next year. :yes:


----------



## bruindre

Pejavlade said:


> Great game watched 2nd half. Too bad you guys didn't aquire Davis sooner you guys would be a serious playoff contender.


I'm curious....how'd you watch the game? I've got the NBA League Pass and they weren't showing the game. It wasn't listed on any channel on ESPN's web site. Did local Bay Area TV pick it up?


----------



## bruindre

BTW...

Kings 114
Blazers 98


----------



## Twix

bruindre said:


> I'm curious....how'd you watch the game? I've got the NBA League Pass and they weren't showing the game. It wasn't listed on any channel on ESPN's web site. Did local Bay Area TV pick it up?


It didn't seem like Bay Area picked up the game. I was going to watch the game last night, but it wasn't showing. Instead, they had the SF Giants game on!?  I have no idea why they didn't do the Warriors game. It was the first time this happen this season.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Shooting is anything but House work 



> Talk about sweet shooting strokes on the Kings, and the names Peja Stojakovic and Mike Bibby will immediately fly off the tongues of observers.
> 
> But make sure you check out backup guard Eddie House's form. And do it quickly, or else a jumper will already be released in your face.
> 
> Kings guard Cuttino Mobley, who ranks fourth in the NBA in three-point shooting, claims no one has as pure a shot as House.
> 
> *"It's the purest jump shot I've ever seen," Mobley said. "He's one of the best shooters I've ever seen. And he's short (6-foot-1). It's unbelievable how he just gets the ball over big guys easy. And he has great concentration."*
> 
> House, who is playing with his fifth team in five NBA seasons and with his third club this season, said he appreciates Mobley's compliment.
> 
> *"His stroke is as good as I've ever seen," Carril said Tuesday night before House made 5 of 7 shots, including 2 of 3 three-pointers, in the Kings' 122-101 victory over the Seattle SuperSonics.*


I'm glad we got him. :biggrin:

Petrie you tha man. :yes: (and also bibby for mentioning house) :groucho:


----------



## Twix

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Petrie you tha man. :yes: (and also bibby for mentioning house) :groucho:


Haha. I also heard that House told his agent Kings was a team he really wanted to go to. Mainly because it's close to his home.

Bibby's brother lives with him. So I always joke around and say that House probably lives with Bibby right now since they're in-laws. :laugh:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Twix said:


> Haha. I also heard that House told his agent Kings was a team he really wanted to go to. Mainly because it's close to his home.
> 
> Bibby's brother lives with him. So I always joke around and say that House probably lives with Bibby right now since they're in-laws. :laugh:


They probably do. :laugh:

Also this could be the first time two relatives play in same team. :whoknows:

The Barrys are brothers but have never played for same team I beileve.


----------



## ChristopherJ

Kings 113
Blazers 101


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

Kings 104
Blazers 92

Bibby 25 points, 11 assists
Peja 24 points, 4 rebounds
K9 20 points, 12 rebounds.


----------



## Twix

Here is my game prediction:

Kings 106-94

Pedja 27 pts, 5 rebs, 5 assists
Bibby 20 pts, 6 rebs, 10 assists


Joel P: 14 pts, 19 rebs! 5 blocks! 

Oh, another thing, don't forget to DUNK the ball, guys!! 


GOO KINGS!!!! Let's try to be consistent here!!! :banana:


----------



## SpursFan16

Mine

Kings: 96
Blazers: 78

A game of defence.

Bibby for 32 points.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Analysis: Kings near another playoff spot 



> *It would be their seventh consecutive appearance, one of the NBA's longest streaks.*
> 
> PORTLAND, Ore. - When really analyzing this NBA season, one finds that either the other teams are a bunch of slugs, or the Kings have done a solid job of overcoming change and injuries to have a decent season.
> 
> When they take the Rose Garden floor tonight to face the Portland Trail Blazers, the Kings (46-30) will do so with the NBA's seventh-best record.
> 
> Currently, it appears the Kings will make the playoffs and the Minnesota Timberwolves (40-35) will not.
> 
> *If that occurs, and the Indiana Pacers make the playoffs in the Eastern Conference, only they and the San Antonio Spurs - at eight straight berths - will have longer postseason streaks than the Kings' seven. That might not mean much to Johnny-come-lately spoiled Kings backers, but those who have been in it for decades should have a little more respect for the team's run.*











Kings coach Rick Adelman isn't taking anything for granted, insisting his team must make the playoffs first. 


This is great news. Hope that we continue this for years to come. :yes:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Ailene Voisin: Kings are still team in the making 



> You thought you knew these recently reconfigured Kings. You thought they were tougher and together. You thought they were inspired and inspiring. You thought they were committed enough to collectively cause a commotion.
> 
> And sometimes they are.
> 
> And sometimes they're not.
> 
> Consistency isn't their muse of late.
> 
> At a time when NBA teams are seriously jostling for playoff positioning, the Kings have failed to establish either an offensive or defensive identity and emerged only as an enigma, a club capable of charming their fans one night and confounding and disappointing the next. (One spirited victory over the ailing Seattle SuperSonics doesn't solve a riddle.)
> 
> *"Sometimes we don't always come to play," Kings guard Mike Bibby acknowledged, noting the current 6-4 swing. "We need to run a little bit more, play together, and that's all. We know how we're capable of playing."*


Bibby is right. :clap:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Sacramento (46-30) at Portland (24-50) 10:00 pm EDT 



> PORTLAND, Oregon (Ticker) -- *The Sacramento Kings can clinch a Western Conference playoff spot Friday when they visit the reeling Portland Trail Blazers. *
> 
> With six games remaining, the Kings (46-30) are 5 1/2 games ahead of ninth-place Minnesota (40-35), which hosts surging Denver on Friday. A win by Sacramento and a loss by Minnesota would secure the postseason berth for the Kings.
> 
> *The home team has won each of the first three meetings this season.*


Didn't know we could clinch a spot tonight. :banana:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Twix said:


> Here is my game prediction:
> 
> Kings 106-94
> 
> Pedja 27 pts, 5 rebs, 5 assists
> Bibby 20 pts, 6 rebs, 10 assists
> 
> 
> Joel P: 14 pts, 19 rebs! 5 blocks!
> 
> Oh, another thing, *don't forget to DUNK the ball, guys!!*
> 
> 
> GOO KINGS!!!! Let's try to be consistent here!!! :banana:


I wish we had a player for that. We had GWall but never got PT. :nonono:

I would love if we had a guy just to have couple of dunks a night. 

Forgot, Mo Evans can do that. :laugh: So forget I said if we had. :biggrin:


----------



## Peja Vu

Peja Vu said:


> *-Portland Trail Blazers board game thread-:wave:
> -vBookie thread-:wave:
> -NBA.com Preview- *


Updated


----------



## Peja Vu

The Bee says something different:


----------



## Pejavlade

Peja Vu said:


> Updated


6000 points on Kings!


----------



## underhill_101

my prediction:

kings 109
blazers 93

peja 25/6/3
bibby 21/3/8


----------



## Twix

This is from the Portland news!!

http://www.koin.com/news.asp?ID=2020



> Fire Forces Overnight Evacuation At Benson Hotel
> Sacramento Kings Staying At Downtown Hotel
> 
> 
> PORTLAND -- A two-alarm fire forced more than 100 people to evacuate the Benson Hotel early Friday.
> 
> *A fire department spokesperson says flames erupted inside a kitchen vent. *Glowing embers could be seen coming from the exhaust system at the El Gaucho restaurant.
> 
> *Fire crews arrived on scene just before 1 a.m. It took 62 firefighters more than an hour to extinguish the flames. It took longer for crews to remove water from the restaurant and hotel.
> 
> The Sacramento Kings basketball team was reportedly staying at the hotel. The players were evacuated along with the other guests. They take on the Portland Trail Blazers Friday night at the Rose Garden Arena.
> 
> Everyone was allowed back inside their rooms around 2 a.m. No injuries were reported.*
> 
> The exact cause remains under investigation.


First of all, I'm just glad no one got hurt. 

I hope this don't effect the Kings players game!! Go Kings!!!


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

Twix said:


> This is from the Portland news!!
> 
> http://www.koin.com/news.asp?ID=2020
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, I'm just glad no one got hurt.
> 
> I hope this don't effect the Kings players game!! Go Kings!!!


I hope they got thier sleep on


----------



## Pejavlade

NBA PREVIEW  



> PORTLAND, Oregon (Ticker) -- The Sacramento Kings can clinch a Western Conference playoff spot Friday when they visit the reeling Portland Trail Blazers .
> 
> With six games remaining, the Kings (46-30) are 5 1/2 games ahead of ninth-place Minnesota (40-35), which hosts surging Denver on Friday. A win by Sacramento and a loss by Minnesota would secure the postseason berth for the Kings.
> 
> Sacramento, which has alternated losses and wins over its last six games, is coming off a 122-101 home triumph over Seattle on Tuesday. Peja Stojakovic led six players in double figures with 24 points for the Kings, who shot a season-best 59 percent (47-of-80) and had a season-high 36 assists.
> 
> The Trail Blazers have lost six straight games and 24 of their last 28.
> 
> On Tuesday, Portland slipped to 2-17 under interim coach Kevin Pritchard with a 104-102 setback to Golden State. Ruben Patterson scored a season-high 27 points.
> 
> The home team has won each of the first three meetings this season.


----------



## Peja Vu

Napear said they got back to their rooms after 2:30 am and didn't have shoot around until 11:00, so they should be rested.


----------



## Twix

Thanks for that news, peja vu! I really hope they have enough rest. 
Btw, I hope you're safe because right now it's raining hard and I heard that there's a tornado warning around the Sac area.



> With six games remaining, the Kings (46-30) are 5 1/2 games ahead of ninth-place Minnesota (40-35), which hosts surging Denver on Friday. A win by Sacramento and a loss by Minnesota would secure the postseason berth for the Kings.


GOO KINGS!!!! :king:

And hmm...go Nuggets?


----------



## Blazerfan024

Blazers = 85

Kings = 97


----------



## Pejavlade

Blazerfan024 said:


> Blazers = 85
> 
> Kings = 97



Add me to you're club. :biggrin:


----------



## Peja Vu

Twix said:


> Thanks for that news, peja vu! I really hope they have enough rest.
> Btw, I hope you're safe because right now it's raining hard and I heard that there's a tornado warning around the Sac area.
> 
> 
> GOO KINGS!!!! :king:
> 
> And hmm...go Nuggets?


 I heard that on the news. I am 40 miles north of Sac, and the weather isn't that bad.

Tornado Warning Allowed To Expire


----------



## Pejavlade

Well this stinks ones again I have to miss the Kings game because of family dinner, hopefully they play great and get a win. Make sure to post in the game thread. :biggrin:


----------



## Twix

Pejavlade said:


> Well this stinks ones again I have to miss the Kings game because of family dinner, hopefully they play great and get a win. Make sure to post in the game thread. :biggrin:


Have fun at the family dinner!


----------



## Nashaholic

Kings: 101
Blazers: 95


----------



## Peja Vu

K9 is down.:no:


----------



## Peja Vu

Peja Vu said:


> K9 is down.:no:


 He got elbowed in the face by Pryz, he is in the locker room getting x-ray'd.


----------



## Peja Vu

5 straight points for Damon.

POR 26
SAC 20

2:40 left in the 1st....

Skinner already has 2 blocks, Joel P has at least 8 rebounds


----------



## Peja Vu

Kenny Thomas will not return to the game.

House for 3, cuts Portlands lead to 4, 39-35.


----------



## Peja Vu

House for 3 again! The bench is coming up big again, 15 points already in this game.


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

Great job by the bench to bring us back !


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

Songalia with 3 fouls, K9 is out. Oh oh.


----------



## Peja Vu

Ha is in!


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

Peja Vu said:


> Ha is in!


Oh Oh


----------



## Peja Vu

AnDrOiDKing4 said:


> Oh Oh


 Word. He already has 2 FT's and a rebound

Big Nasty gets the bucket and the FT, down 57-54. The bench has 24 points.


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

Bring back the backups.


----------



## Peja Vu

At the half:

POR 63
SAC 54

Portland is shooting 62%, Sacramento is shooting 42%. Blazers end the 2nd on a 10-2 run:hurl:


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

Maybe we should bring Ostertag, the game changer , in ?


----------



## Peja Vu

Thomas has no bone damage, the elbow went directly to his eye. He has to have his eye looked at and won't return.


----------



## Peja Vu

Peja makes 2 three pointers to start the 3rd, Bibby with a layup.

POR 63
SAC 62


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

Nice start to the 3rd Q !


----------



## Peja Vu

Corliss with a nasty throw down on Pryzbilla

3rd Quarter Scoring:

SAC 10
POR 0


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

Oh my Big Nasty.


----------



## Peja Vu

Skinner! Throw It Down!


----------



## Peja Vu

Peja is fouled shooting a 3. 3 free points.

Sacramento is up 2, 81-79 with 1:34 left in the 3rd.


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

5 point lead to end the 3rd, Peja + Williamson were all over the place that Q !


----------



## Peja Vu

"TURN THE SPRINKLER SYSTEM ON, PEJA STOJAKOVIC IS ON FIRE!!!"

SAC 86
POR 81

Going to the 4th...


----------



## Peja Vu

Kenny Thomas update: He is fine, won't play because his eye is sensitive to light. Whew.


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

Grant said k9 will be fine, reason he is not returning because the lights are sensitive to his eyes.


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

Cat is a 4th Q player


----------



## Peja Vu

Mobley loves the 4th quarter:clap:


----------



## Peja Vu

LOL, our last 2 posts are nearly identical


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

Peja Vu said:


> LOL, our last 2 posts are nearly identical


 :biggrin:


----------



## Peja Vu

Peja for 3....he now has 33.

109-103.


----------



## Peja Vu

2nd chance points

SAC 27
POR 10

Great to be on this side of it for once


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

Love the job on the glass, big props to Skinner and Williamson !!


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

And Cats ft's win us the game, yay good win ! And we are locked in for the playoffs boys !


----------



## Peja Vu

Kings win! Kings win! Kings win!

SAC 119
POR 115


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

Bibby is mad that he got hit in the head the play before, but we win and we are going to the playoffs


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

Pizza boy shouldnt be picking fights he cannot win, GJ by Williamson to show him he not afraid, and probably got him for taking k9 out the game.


----------



## Peja Vu

AnDrOiDKing4 said:


> Pizza boy shouldnt be picking fights he cannot win, GJ by Williamson to show him he not afraid, and probably got him for taking k9 out the game.


 :yes:

That was good interview after the game....saying that he got the flagrant because he was beating up on our guys. We need a tough guy like that.


----------



## Pejavlade

Wow looks like I missed yet another great game. We shoot a good % what was our major downfall? Peja looked to have had a solid game 35pts 4stl, Bibby with another double double and Skinner with 16rebs. Who fuled the Kings run in the third?


----------



## Pejavlade

*Game Photos*


----------



## Pejavlade

NR 1 said:


> My predictions:
> 
> Kings 124
> Blazers 106
> 
> Peja 31p 6r 3a
> Bibby 19p 4r 10a
> Kenny 15p 10r 4a



Congrats
NR 1 you are winner of Predict The Score Challange!
:twave:


----------



## Pejavlade

SACRAMENTO 119, PORTLAND 115 Recap


----------



## Pejavlade

Kings secure playoff spot with 119-115 win over Trail Blazers


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

Pejavlade said:


> Wow looks like I missed yet another great game. We shoot a good % what was our major downfall? Peja looked to have had a solid game 35pts 4stl, Bibby with another double double and Skinner with 16rebs. Who fuled the Kings run in the third?


 Peja was on fire in the 3rd, hit two big 3's in a row to bring us back and then the front court went off on the boards Williamson and Skinner played hard and fought for everything. Mobley took over in the 4th and we won the game


----------



## Pejavlade

I was reading the game thread and you guys pointed out that Corliss got a flagrant foul what really happend? By the way great job on the thread today.


----------



## Peja Vu

Yeah, Corliss stepped up big time when Kenny went down. I was kind of scratching my head when Adelman started him at PF to start the 2nd half, but he was great.



> Who fuled the Kings run in the third?


Peja had 17 in the 3rd quarter.


----------



## SodaPopinski

AnDrOiDKing4 said:


> Pizza boy shouldnt be picking fights he cannot win, GJ by Williamson to show him he not afraid, and probably got him for taking k9 out the game.


Gee, what a classy post. Question for you - how is it "picking a fight" when the other guy clubs you with a forearm in the back of the head from behind? Or did they not show that replay on KCOW?

I can understand a certain level of bias since you're a Kings fan, but applauding a move like that is flat out stupid and classless. If he didn't like how Joel was playing, foul him hard, set a hard pick on him, play physical with him. But clubbing him in the back of the head? That's chicken ****.

-Pop


----------



## halfbreed

7 times in the playoffs in a row!


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

SodaPopinski said:


> Gee, what a classy post. Question for you - how is it "picking a fight" when the other guy clubs you with a forearm in the back of the head from behind? Or did they not show that replay on KCOW?
> 
> I can understand a certain level of bias since you're a Kings fan, but applauding a move like that is flat out stupid and classless. If he didn't like how Joel was playing, foul him hard, set a hard pick on him, play physical with him. But clubbing him in the back of the head? That's ***** ****.
> 
> -Pop


Maybe he had it coming his way when he fouled Kenny Thomas twice then clocks in the cheeck swinging his elbows, Joel was frustrated the whole game and dont forget when he shoved Darius Songila in the back of the head and they T'ed him up...


----------



## SodaPopinski

AnDrOiDKing4 said:


> Maybe he had it coming his way when he fouled Kenny Thomas twice then clocks in the cheeck swinging his elbows, Joel was frustrated the whole game and dont forget when he shoved Darius Songila in the back of the head and they T'ed him up...


The Kenny Thomas play was incidental contact. Watching the replay, I highly doubt there was an intent behind that. That kind of stuff happens in every game in the NBA. Player A gets rebound. Player B crowds Player A. Player A creates space to prevent a steal. Your team does it. My team does it. The other 28 do it as well. It was unfortunate that Thomas took an elbow to the face, but it happens during the course of the game.

What doesn't happen during the course of the game, nor should it ever happen, is intentional punches/forearms thrown at the back of another player's head. I'm sure if one of the Blazer players would have tried that on a Kings' player, you'd be all up in arms about it.

It was a dirty play, which is exactly why the officials gave him a flagrant foul. Expect a fine or a suspension to be announced in the next day or two as well. But don't condone that ****. It just makes your fan base look bad.

That's just sinking to unnecessary lows as a fan. Your team played a good game to win in Portland for the first time in over 2 years. Acting like an *** and applauding a classless move by one of your own players taints it a little.

-Pop


----------



## Peja Vu

AnDrOiDKing4 said:


> Maybe he had it coming his way when he fouled Kenny Thomas twice then clocks in the cheeck swinging his elbows, Joel was frustrated the whole game and dont forget when he shoved Darius Songila in the back of the head and they T'ed him up...


 Exactly.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

I just watched the replay. Great game by us. It's always hard to win in Portland. Wonder why. 

I'm just happy we won. :biggrin:

GO KINGS!!! :clap:


----------



## Pejavlade

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> I just watched the replay. Great game by us. It's always hard to win in Portland. Wonder why.
> 
> I'm just happy we won. :biggrin:
> 
> GO KINGS!!! :clap:



Kenny Thomas was out for almost the whole game maybe thats why :whoknows:. Stats showed that we did not play bad but Portland had a good game.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> Kenny Thomas was out for almost the whole game maybe thats why :whoknows:. Stats showed that we did not play bad but Portland had a good game.


Yeah thats true for this game. 

But I meant even other games when we had everyone the last couple of years, it's been hard to win at Portland. :whoknows:


----------



## Peja Vu

It was a dunk fest for Portland....their athleticism always kills us.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Peja Vu said:


> It was a dunk fest for Portland....their athleticism always kills us.


That is true. :nonono:

We always seem to let others dunk on us. 

Oh well, we won so what. :groucho:



Also I'm very happy we clinched a spot for the playoffs. 

7 years in the row for playoffs. WOOOHOOOO. 

GO KINGS!!!


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness

Great play by Peja. And thats the best I have ever seen Williamson play. Pryz didn't kill us too bad.



> Gee, what a classy post. Question for you - how is it "picking a fight" when the other guy clubs you with a forearm in the back of the head from behind? Or did they not show that replay on KCOW?
> 
> I can understand a certain level of bias since you're a Kings fan, but applauding a move like that is flat out stupid and classless. If he didn't like how Joel was playing, foul him hard, set a hard pick on him, play physical with him. But clubbing him in the back of the head? That's chicken ****.
> 
> -Pop


Joel didn't just throw the elbow, he also was fouling Songaila pretty hard when he got that tech. Every team has enforcers. What a complete overreaction.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

maKINGSofgreatness said:


> Great play by Peja. And thats the best I have ever seen Williamson play. Pryz didn't kill us too bad.
> 
> 
> 
> Joel didn't just throw the elbow, he also was fouling Songaila pretty hard when he got that tech. Every team has enforcers. What a complete overreaction.


Hopefully Williamson continues his play. :yes:

We need him big time during the playoffs. He has a ring after all.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> *Game Photos*



More Pics now...


----------



## SheedSoNasty

One of the few games I was actually able to go to actually turned out to be a goodie. Unfortunately I didn't go, but it seems as though we lost a tough game that should have been a W in the end. So far, we've had a pretty good series considering how bad the Blazers have been this year. Although Joel has really been impressive this year, he always seems to turn it up an extra notch when he plays against the Kings. It's just too bad some of these performances had to be tainted with some foul play.

We'll see how things turn out next year. Hopefully we'll be seeing even more of those dunks from Travis Outlaw and our other young guys.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

SheedSoNasty said:


> One of the few games I was actually able to go to actually turned out to be a goodie. Unfortunately I didn't go, but it seems as though we lost a tough game that should have been a W in the end. So far, we've had a pretty good series considering how bad the Blazers have been this year. Although Joel has really been impressive this year, he always seems to turn it up an extra notch when he plays against the Kings. It's just too bad some of these performances had to be tainted with some foul play.
> 
> We'll see how things turn out next year. Hopefully we'll be seeing even more of those dunks from Travis Outlaw and our other young guys.


Yeah man I agree with you. You guys will have a pretty good team in the future. Telfair will be one of the best PGs also. :yes: Mark my words.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

kansascity.com: Kings 119, Trail Blazers 115 



> PORTLAND, Ore. - After a rash of injuries and two significant trades threatened to derail Sacramento's season, the Kings are somehow back in the NBA playoffs.
> 
> Peja Stojakovic had 35 points and the Kings clinched their seventh-straight postseason appearance with a 119-115 victory over the Portland Trail Blazers on Friday night.
> 
> Mike Bibby added 19 points and 11 assists for the Kings, who controlled their own destiny after Minnesota lost to Denver 107-104 earlier.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

latimes.com: Kings Clinch Playoff Spot in Portland Win 



> *The Kings, who have scored at least 118 points four times in their last six games, have made the playoffs each of coach Rick Adelman's six seasons.*
> 
> Adelman, who coached in Portland from 1988-94, has been rumored as a possible successor to fired Blazer coach Maurice Cheeks, despite having one more season remaining on his contract with Sacramento.
> 
> Stojakovic, whose season-high scoring total is 38 points, shot 11-for-22 from the field and made six 3-pointers.
> 
> Notes Kings forward Kenny Thomas took an elbow to the eye in the first quarter and didn't return ... Portland C Theo Ratliff, fined $35,000 on Wednesday for missing weightlifting sessions, missed his ninth consecutive game with shoulder injuries. G Derek Anderson (back) missed his eighth. ... Things got heated in the fourth, when Williamson knocked Joel Przybilla, who already had a technical foul, to the floor with an arm to the head. Przybilla got up and shouted at Williamson, and the two had to be restrained by teammates. Williamson was called for a flagrant foul.


That is a great stat. Hope they keep it up. :yes:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

washingtontimes: NBA: Sacramento 119, Portland 115 



> *The Kings moved 1 1/2 games ahead of Houston for fourth place in the Western Conference, a position that will almost certainly bring about a first-round meeting with Dallas.*
> 
> Sacramento overcame a nine-point halftime deficit by holding the Trail Blazers to 18 points in the third period.
> 
> Mobley gave the Kings a five-point advantage with his two free throws with 22 seconds remaining only to have Sebastian Telfair hit a three-pointer for Portland.


Dallas here we come. :groucho:


----------



## HOWIE

I think that with this loss and a Utah win, Portland has moved up to 4th in the lottery, so it looks like both the Kings and Blazers won tonight! :biggrin:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

HOWIE said:


> I think that with this loss and a Utah win, Portland has moved up to 4th in the lottery, so it looks like both the Kings and Blazers won tonight! :biggrin:


:laugh: That is for sure good for Portland. 

Now tell me whats your opinion, who will Blazers pick?? Who do you want them to pick?


----------



## Peja Vu

HOWIE said:


> I think that with this loss and a Utah win, Portland has moved up to 4th in the lottery, so it looks like both the Kings and Blazers won tonight! :biggrin:


 LOL, glad you guys took something positive from this game.


----------



## SpursFan16

Peja is so underated.

Awesome player, thanks for winning i had 500 on yas i think


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

SpursFan16 said:


> Peja is so underated.
> 
> Awesome player, thanks for winning i had 500 on yas i think


Thats great to hear. :clap: 

Keep betting on us. :yes:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings notes: Kings get unwelcome morning wake-up call 



> PORTLAND, Ore. - If the Portland Trail Blazers were fighting with the Kings for a playoff berth, the Friday morning wake-up call the visitors received might seem extremely suspicious.
> 
> But this one was no joke.
> 
> A fire in the kitchen of an adjoining restaurant resulted in the evacuation of the downtown hotel the Kings were staying in.
> 
> "There was no way to miss it with the alarms going off like they were," Kings guard Mike Bibby said. "They got everybody up and out of their rooms."
> 
> Erik Daniels said he was surprised to see ambulances, police cars and fire trucks outside the hotel around 1:30 a.m.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Mark Kreidler: Thumbs up for Adelman in 'down' season 



> At this point, time itself is Rick Adelman's great adversary. He has been in Sacramento exactly long enough for every thinking fan to have achieved an almost complete paralysis through analysis of his every strategy, substitution pattern and grimace.
> 
> He has become what most sports figures who linger in one town eventually do: a polarizing figure about whose style and approach the vast majority of Kingdom long ago made up its mind, thumbs up or thumbs down. Each game only reinforces the good or the bad, depending upon your politics.
> 
> In other words, he's Chris Webber in a suit, minus the drama.
> 
> And so expect no consensus from the peanut gallery when I tell you this: This season represents Adelman's finest work as the Kings' head coach.
> 
> Sacramento has a fair chance to fall short of 50 victories for the first time in five years, and it's Adelman's best work. The Kings are going to wind up fifth or sixth in the Western Conference, and it's his best work.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Peja paints playoff picture for Kings 



> He scores 35 points as Sacramento locks up a postseason berth with a road win over the Blazers.
> 
> PORTLAND, Ore. - While speaking to the media following his team's 119-115 victory Friday night over the Portland Trail Blazers, Kings coach Rick Adelman was cool, calm and collected.
> 
> Adelman was nothing like the stalking screamer he was during much of the game. But the hard-fought win, combined with Denver's 107-104 victory over Minnesota, clinched Sacramento's seventh consecutive playoff berth.
> 
> *Peja Stojakovic scored 17 of his game-high 35 points in the third quarter*, while Mike Bibby added 19 points and 11 assists.
> 
> *The Kings matched a franchise record of seven straight postseason berths set by the Rochester Royals from 1949 through 1955. It's the ninth time the Kings have made the playoffs in Sacramento and the 19th overall for the franchise.*


A big record to break. :yes:

I'm sure we'll keep it up and break all the records that previous kings teams had.


----------



## Twix

I didn't see the game so I don't know how hard of a foul Corliss did on Joel. But it was a flagrant though. I remember last season, when Corliss was in the Pistons, he did a hard foul on Brad Miller after Brad and Zeljko Rebraca got into a fight/tangle. Rebraca end up getting ejected. Quiet a few Kings fans got mad at Corliss. Now some fans like what Corliss did to Joel. How the table have turn. :laugh: I understood why Corliss did that last season to Brad, so I wasn't surprise when I heard he did a hard foul on Joel because of Kenny. 

I heard the first half of this game on the radio. I was mad at the Kings because they allowed Blazers to get 63 points at halftime!?! :nonono: But they had a better second half. 

Keep it up, guys!! And I'm glad you clinched the playoff! :woot:


----------



## Twix

HOWIE said:


> I think that with this loss and a Utah win, Portland has moved up to 4th in the lottery, so it looks like both the Kings and Blazers won tonight! :biggrin:


Aww, you have a cute kid in your avatar.


----------



## SheedSoNasty

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> :laugh: That is for sure good for Portland.
> 
> Now tell me whats your opinion, who will Blazers pick?? Who do you want them to pick?


Andrew Bogut would be awesome, but seeing that that may not be a possibility, many of us on the Blazer board are hoping for Gerald Green. There's still some controvercy over him though.


----------



## RipCity9

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> It's always hard to win in Portland. Wonder why.


Maybe that's due to the fact that aside from this year the Blazers have always been good? It's not like we're the Clippers here - this win makes Sacramento something like 9-63 all time in Portland.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

RipCity9 said:


> Maybe that's due to the fact that aside from this year the Blazers have always been good? It's not like we're the Clippers here - this win makes Sacramento something like 9-63 all time in Portland.


Yeah, I didn't say that. You got it wrong. 

I know Blazers have been good but we have been better in the past and beat almost everyone else but the Blazers. Thats what I'm saying.


----------



## Twix

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Yeah, I didn't say that. You got it wrong.
> 
> I know Blazers have been good but we have been better in the past and beat almost everyone else but the Blazers. Thats what I'm saying.


We always seem to have matchup problems with Portland ever since I can remember. I think that's a reason why it's always tough playing against them no matter what record they have.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Twix said:


> We always seem to have matchup problems with Portland ever since I can remember. I think that's a reason why it's always tough playing against them no matter what record they have.


Yeah, it's probably the matchup problems. 

Hope we can beat them more often in the future. :biggrin:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

SheedSoNasty said:


> Andrew Bogut would be awesome, but seeing that that may not be a possibility, many of us on the Blazer board are hoping for Gerald Green. There's still some controvercy over him though.


Have not heard of him. 

Taft or Villanueva would be good also.


----------



## HOWIE

Twix said:


> Aww, you have a cute kid in your avatar.


I know I do, she is mine! :biggrin:


----------



## HallOfFamer

LMAO @ this bump.


----------

